# Post pics of your PAX hauler!



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Curious to SEE what you guys drive for Uber or Lyft (or whatever)

This is my 2008 Audi A4 Quattro S-Line...


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

That's a pretty slick looking ride dude. I need to wash and dry mine now. It's going to be a good week here in my area weather-wise.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> That's a pretty slick looking ride dude. I need to wash and dry mine now. It's going to be a good week here in my area weather-wise.


Thanks, I get a lot of compliments from riders. I think they like showing up places in it too...

It's a fun car to drive, 2.0L turbo with about 230 hp


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Curious to SEE what you guys drive for Uber or Lyft (or whatever)
> 
> This is my 2008 Audi A4 Quattro S-Line...


Again I wouldn't but hey to each their own, it's an "older" model so I wouldn't mind this versus say a 2016 model (obviously). Just remember trade dress is required for the airport!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I prefer this body style over the newer ones, personally.

It has about 109,000 miles on it, but I had a new clutch and a completely new factory engine put in it last year.

Had to have the damn thing flown in from germany... Was about $8K parts and labor

So its basically a new audi, in an older audi body


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's my pax-hauler.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a nice car... Do you have to move your seat up alot?

I always tell people to not sit behind me because i'm 6' 5" and if i move my seat, i am uncomfortable.

Is that a focus? I love the front seat design!


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> That's a nice car... Do you have to move your seat up alot?
> 
> I always tell people to not sit behind me because i'm 6' 5" and if i move my seat, i am uncomfortable.
> 
> Is that a focus? I love the front seat design!


Thanks brother.

Yes, a 2015 Focus ST. 2.0L TC I-4, 252 HP, 6-spd.

I am 6'0" tall (short legs, super duper long torso). I don't have to move the seat up, but passengers are more comfortable if I do. It is somewhat uncomfortable to move it up, but not too bad. The seat backs are recessed, so it does help with rear passengers.

Front seats are somewhat uncomfortable for long periods. They really hold you in the seat. I do love the car. Torque steer is pretty significant if you hammer down in 1st and 2nd gears, but I have grown used to it.

The inside pretty much is always clean, I am very diligent. The outside, however, is very difficult to keep clean during Michigan winters.

I washed, towel-dried, and spray waxed it right before this picture. I have been letting it go for too long now. Winter seems to be over (I hope).


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine's a 6 speed too, and if i move the seat it throws off my clutchin' for a minute or two... Give the pax a little bunny hop from time to time, lol

I'm sportin' the salt mess too, gotta go spray her off before I head out tonight


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah it messes me up too with the clutch a bit.

As long as I shift by 2k, alot of people are unaware car is even a manual. People will say halfway through the ride "Oh this is a stick?" If they notice me shifting.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Anybody else gonna show their ride? I see the thread views... C'mon guys/gals, show us your wheels!


----------



## Jdm4u (Mar 8, 2016)

New here, this is the car I use. 2013 Civic Si.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Jdm4u said:


> New here, this is the car I use. 2013 Civic Si.


Sweet dude! Nice background! The car looks very clean. You must take excellent care of it.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a 2015 vw passat which I think is the same model as the audi a6 and I think the jetta as the a4? I love my passat and the cream colored interior but am regretting the light colored interior as I have to wipe everything down daily and use woolite carpet cleaner every few days. I also wish I had gone with audi so I could have the black platform as well as the select. Anyways great looking car, love it!!!


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> I have a 2015 vw passat which I think is the same model as the audi a6 and I think the jetta as the a4? I love my passat and the cream colored interior but am regretting the light colored interior as I have to wipe everything down daily and use woolite carpet cleaner every few days. I also wish I had gone with audi so I could have the black platform as well as the select. Anyways great looking car, love it!!!


Nice. I've always liked VW and Audi.

I agree with you on the interior color. Very high maintenance.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> Yes, a 2015 Focus ST. 2.0L TC I-4, 252 HP, 6-spd.


That ST is nice! I actually am thinking about test driving the new RS


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice, love the civic blue... And of course, the passat because of my love for the audi/vws


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

jdjd said:


> That ST is nice! I actually am thinking about test driving the new RS


That's a bad car dude.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

This thread is so funny 

Beautiful , love your rides


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> Nice. I've always liked VW and Audi.


Audi S3 would be nice too!


----------



## Hiren (Feb 5, 2016)

Gotta nice deal on this for a year lease on swapalease. Figured I will use it for uber while driving it on weekends.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a good lookin' car there! Congrats


----------



## Hiren (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

A bit off the Las Vegas strip.









And the engine bay after a short drive.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Daily Uber:









Almost Never Uber:

















Will NEVER Uber (I just bought it):









Plates blurred out for obvious reasons. 200 miles left though and I FUBER off. Thank you for the experience Uber, but no thank you.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Bsliv > is that a mazda 3 hatchback?

UberXCali > very nice vehicles... 

Ppl on here think i'm crazy for lyfting in my audi, but now we have beemers and mercedes too!

Maybe I'm not as crazy as you all thought? Or... Am I?


----------



## Hiren (Feb 5, 2016)

I personally think a good & clean ride helps with ratings & tips . No offense to any fellow drivers.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Bsliv > is that a mazda 3 hatchback?


Yes, I thought it was a good car until I saw all the German ones.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't know how you guys are using cars with such high depreciation. This is the car I used for UberX for 1 year and I thought even it was too good for UberX pax. I really don't do Uber anymore because there really isn't an UberX approved car with low enough depreciation and maintainance costs to make it worth it. Now if they approved something like a 96 Geo Metro, then it may be worth it.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I don't know how you guys are using cars with such high depreciation. This is the car I used for UberX for 1 year and I thought even it was too good for UberX pax. I really don't do Uber anymore because there really isn't an UberX approved car with low enough depreciation and maintainance costs to make it worth it. Now if they approved something like a 96 Geo Metro, then it may be worth it.


I don't know about the others, but I drive very part time. I have only done about 100 trips lifetime with uber.

Due to my specific life circumstances, I needed a part time gig, just to keep busy, and keep my mind occupied on something other than my full time stuff.

I have only driven 2 short days per week for last 2 periods. I haven't even driven this week yet, and I don't think I will.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

There it is! 2010 Jeep Wrangler lifted 4" running 35's on 20X10 Fuel wheels. 
Yeah, I know I wont make any money cause of my gas mileage. blah blah blah. Keep it to your self! 
My Uber ride. No joke about it. If traffic sux, i can go around or over it to get around.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Imchasinyou said:


> There it is! 2010 Jeep Wrangler lifted 4" running 35's on 20X10 Fuel wheels.
> Yeah, I know I wont make any money cause of my gas mileage. blah blah blah. Keep it to your self!
> My Uber ride. No joke about it. If traffic sux, i can go around or over it to get around.
> 
> View attachment 31482


Nice! I like Jeep wranglers quite a bit.

My son has a 16 wrangler willy's. He got it around Halloween.

Did you have trouble with the light bar whistling? My son had to make some "modifications" to his light bar. The wind noise was unbearable...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> There it is! 2010 Jeep Wrangler lifted 4" running 35's on 20X10 Fuel wheels.
> Yeah, I know I wont make any money cause of my gas mileage. blah blah blah. Keep it to your self!
> My Uber ride. No joke about it. If traffic sux, i can go around or over it to get around.
> 
> View attachment 31482


You're not alone, there are 3 or 4 Jeeps in the Denver area, all lifted, that do Lyft/Uber. There are also a couple of full size pickups, I know they loose money on every trip.

This is mine, typically only drive on the weekends, but get compliments every time


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> Nice! I like Jeep wranglers quite a bit.
> 
> My son has a 16 wrangler willy's. He got it around Halloween.
> 
> Did you have trouble with the light bar whistling? My son had to make some "modifications" to his light bar. The wind noise was unbearable...


I did but now its just wind noise going over or around it like maybe between the brackets and the jeep or some where in between. I used that cheap "door trim" to cover the fins on the back and the howling went away at all speeds unless I rotate it up more. Im thinking about a bead of black silicone to fill those gaps but Im going to order new brackets first as the ones I have stand out from the body at the top.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Love the jeep AND that nissan too, great cars guys!

Keep them coming!


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> There it is! 2010 Jeep Wrangler lifted 4" running 35's on 20X10 Fuel wheels.
> Yeah, I know I wont make any money cause of my gas mileage. blah blah blah. Keep it to your self!
> My Uber ride. No joke about it. If traffic sux, i can go around or over it to get around.
> 
> View attachment 31482


Love Jeeps!!! What platform do you drive on? I would hope that's considered black. If it's not, it definitely should be!


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> Love Jeeps!!! What platform do you drive on? I would hope that's considered black. If it's not, it definitely should be!


Nope, Im an X. Apparently the wrangle int a nice enough vehicle for anythign higher. EVEN though many of them have all the same bells and whistles as many of the mid range vehicles


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Nope, Im an X. Apparently the wrangle int a nice enough vehicle for anythign higher. EVEN though many of them have all the same bells and whistles as many of the mid range vehicles


I think your jeep is a lot nicer than most select cars on the road. What gives? Sometimes I really don't get the different platforms and the list of approved vehicles for each one. That's a bummer, but I would hope most people realize what a great catch they got when you pull up and leave you with a great tip to make up for it!?!?


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Tip? WTF is that? Ive done about 50.00 in tips from 53 lifetime trips. One tip was a 20.00. Fella was from Cali so thats liek a normal tip for them I guess.
X rated Pax love being toted to and from the crap hole they are coming and going to in a sweet ride but fail to see that this beast takes money to make it roll.


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Tip? WTF is that? Ive done about 50.00 in tips from 53 lifetime trips. One tip was a 20.00. Fella was from Cali so thats liek a normal tip for them I guess.
> X rated Pax love being toted to and from the crap hole they are coming and going to in a sweet ride but fail to see that this beast takes money to make it roll.


Aww  yah that sucks. I don't know how I so quickly forgot the entitlement that seems to be a common denominator in most X pax. Haven't driven for x in few months now, and now I remember why! At least you have a fun set of wheels to cruise around in. If you showed up to pick me up, I'd say oh hell yah! Change of destination please.....off-roads for sure!!! Now that's where the real fun is at in my opinion. Do you not have lyft in your area? Most pax seem to tip on there. What most uberx pax don't seem to get is that a buck or two per ride would be so very much appreciated. Or wait, maybe they do but don't give a **** hmm yah I'm sure for most of them it seems like the latter well good luck and I hope one day soon you'll receive what you deserve.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

I dont think we have Lyft here but might look into it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My cheapie with low mileage costs:


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Adieu said:


> My cheapie with low mileage costs:
> View attachment 31539


do you drive with the stickers/placards on the passengers side windshield like that? That would drive me nutz!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SoobieDriver said:


> I think your jeep is a lot nicer than most select cars on the road. What gives? Sometimes I really don't get the different platforms and the list of approved vehicles for each one. That's a bummer, but I would hope most people realize what a great catch they got when you pull up and leave you with a great tip to make up for it!?!?


I get comments all the time that my Nissan is a lot nicer than may of the select vehicles, but because I don't have leather, they say it can't be select. Apparently, leather is the qualifier between X and select.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I get comments all the time that my Nissan is a lot nicer than may of the select vehicles, but because I don't have leather, they say it can't be select. Apparently, leather is the qualifier between X and select.


Like leather is any kind of indicator for luxury right? I mean hell, they make freaking leather EVERYTHING including leather underwear! Now if that dont scream luxurious , I dont know what does.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's where it's out of my necessary - for - safety field of view.... And it"s required by local law, $1k fine if you don't...

Second sticker is registration (temp tags). and BTW, put Lyft badge (not a sticker) up any lower, and you can't access LAX (that's where the placard for airport goes)

Plus, OC police tend to -like- Lyft & Uber for some unknown reason, so as long as you're badged no one cares if you stake out parking lots and otherwise lurk weird places..nobody shines flashlights in your napping face, you don't get pulled over for little things, etc.

The other day I totally freaked when a ping brought a groggy me back to reality - "pinned" between 4 huge cop SUVs...but, nope, they were just heading to Jack in the Box. Lol.



Imchasinyou said:


> do you drive with the stickers/placards on the passengers side windshield like that? That would drive me nutz!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

[QUOTE Frontier Guy, post: 903228, member: 39593"]I get comments all the time that my Nissan is a lot nicer than may of the select vehicles, but because I don't have leather, they say it can't be select. Apparently, leather is the qualifier between X and select.[/QUOTE]

You know that interiors are fairly swappable, right? Maybe get one off a totalled car like yours, but with the upgrades?

...although prepare to get downrated and otherwise hated on if you qualify a car that barely squeezes thru to select. Pax might find that a little less than amusing


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Adieu said:


> It's where it's out of my necessary - for - safety field of view.... And it"s required by local law, $1k fine if you don't...
> 
> Second sticker is registration (temp tags). and BTW, put Lyft badge (not a sticker) up any lower, and you can't access LAX (that's where the placard for airport goes)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didnt know that they were required in your area but assumed it. Hell, my dash cam irritaes me sometimes and its low and in the center of my windshield


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I get comments all the time that my Nissan is a lot nicer than may of the select vehicles, but because I don't have leather, they say it can't be select. Apparently, leather is the qualifier between X and select.


Yah I don't get that at all and I totally agree with you. I love your truck too by the way. Looks fun!!!


----------



## larryb (Feb 26, 2016)

This is mine.


----------

